# Norm für elektrische Symbole - "Start, Stop, Antriebe Ein, etc."



## Wignatz (16 August 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, in welcher Norm die elektrischen Symbole für Start, Stop, Antriebe Ein, Antriebe Aus etc. gelistet sind?
Für unsere Software auf dem Bedienpult suchen wir auch noch passende Symbole für Spannzange auf, Tippbetrieb (Jog + und Jog -) usw.! Aber dafür gibt es wohl keine Datenbank oder?

Vll. hat ja sogar hier jemand die Symbole in der Größe 32x32 vorliegen?

Gruß


----------



## bgischel (16 August 2013)

Mmh... es gibt ja nichts in unserer Normenlandschaft was es nicht gibt... 

Schau mal hier (Übersicht): http://www.ibj-web.de/index.php?id=555&print=1&no_cache=1 oder beim Beuth-Verlag: http://www.beuth.de/de/norm/din-iso-7000/111845349

Da sind jede Menge solcher Symbole dabei (als Bilddateien oder auch als CAD-Dateien). Ob sich jetzt genau Deine gesuchten Symbole darin befinden kann ich so nicht sagen da ich die ISO7000 gerade nicht vorliegen habe (habe Urlaub, aber wir haben die mal gekauft)...


----------



## hucki (16 August 2013)

Wignatz schrieb:


> Für unsere Software auf dem Bedienpult suchen wir auch noch passende Symbole für Spannzange auf, Tippbetrieb (Jog + und Jog -) usw.! Aber dafür gibt es wohl keine Datenbank oder?
> 
> Vll. hat ja sogar hier jemand die Symbole in der Größe 32x32 vorliegen?


Software auf Bedienpult? Also ein HMI?
Dann wirst Du vlt. bei den Bibliotheken im HMI-Forum fündig.


----------

